# mk2 oil light ?



## 8v hoolagn (May 15, 2009)

i was on my way down to dubs on the beach and im cruisin through deleware when my oil light starts buzzin and goin nuts, i just changed the oil before i went down so i knew the level should be fine , i pulled over to double check it and everything was good, if i keep it below 2500 rpms is goes nuts as long as its above its fine.. cars an 88 8v golf .. any ideas?


----------



## Dubbin98Vr6 (May 3, 2007)

bump
having the same issue


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

*Re: (Dubbin98Vr6)*

sounds like the oil pump is bad or pick up screen has trash blocking it could also just be a faulty sender.. you can test this with a oil pressure gauge threaded into where the sender goes and drive the car to watch how it responds. for your engine these are the specs. 
Engine Oil Specifications
At 2000 RPM And An Oil Temperature Of 80°C
Oil Pressure 2.0 Bar Minimum
At Higher RPM With Oil Temperature Of 80°C: 
Oil Pressure Must Not Exceed 7.0 Bar


----------



## Dubbin98Vr6 (May 3, 2007)

in results of this happening. 
my car threw a rod today


----------

